# Auto taper/Bazooka help!



## Stephen0220 (Dec 11, 2020)

Hello! I have been on here for a bit and can contribute some, however, I am new to using an auto taper (bazooka). I have a Level 5 auto taper and the problem I am having is when taping a ceiling, the tape seems to want to fall off a lot of the time. I decided to press a lot harder when applying the tape to the ceiling, but then I get probably half of the compound falling to the floor (a huge mess). Has anyone hear of the technique where you move your taper side to side while taping ceiling seams? I tried it, not too successfully, but maybe I just need to practice it. I am taping the corners tomorrow so any advice is nice!
Thanks again!


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Stephen0220 said:


> Hello! I have been on here for a bit and can contribute some, however, I am new to using an auto taper (bazooka). I have a Level 5 auto taper and the problem I am having is when taping a ceiling, the tape seems to want to fall off a lot of the time. I decided to press a lot harder when applying the tape to the ceiling, but then I get probably half of the compound falling to the floor (a huge mess). Has anyone hear of the technique where you move your taper side to side while taping ceiling seams? I tried it, not too successfully, but maybe I just need to practice it. I am taping the corners tomorrow so any advice is nice!
> Thanks again!


Start with creaser wheel for about 6 " slightly rock taper and f inish with creaser wheel.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

You start with a tab of tape a few inches long, put both of the bazooka wheels on the ceiling/wall, move out and engage creaser wheel making sure that tape is stuck there or it will pull your full tape run off if its not, move along about 1 foot then lean your bazooka to one side slightly so only one wheel is touching the ceiling and your still pushing it up with the creaser, Now mud wont rain on you, Get to the end, cut, use creaser wheel to make sure the tape end is stuck there.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

When you start a ceiling joint put both wheels on the ceiling after a few inches tilt your bazooka so only one wheel is on the ceiling. What I mean is after a few inches don't hold the bazooka straight up to the ceiling like this | you need to hold it at an angle like this \ it sounds a bit strange but the tape shouldn't be completely pushed flat onto the ceiling you need to apply it at an angle.

Also don't add too much water to your mud mixing for the bazooka is a bit different than mixing for a banjo or box use less water. Water it down just enough so that the guy behind you doesn't complain about how hard it is to wipe and tires himself out because of it.

CEILING JOINTS:
1. Run the taper on two wheels for the first 4-6 inches of a ceiling joint. Then tilt the taper at a 45 degree angle so 
that only one of the drive wheels is contacting the ceiling , engage the creaser wheel, and run the remainder of 
the joint. 
2. Walk towards the other end of the joint, leading with the head of the tool. 
3. Stop and cut at about 2-1/2” from the end of the joint, rolling out the tape on the remainder of the joint when 
done.


----------

